# Drive Shaft Spins while in Neutral - 1967 GTO 4SP



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hello, 

I have a 1967 GTO, 400, 4SP with an after market Muncie M22 in it. It is currently up on my 2 post lift with both rear tires off as I debug some rear end noise. While it was on the lift, I started it up the other day and noticed that while in neutral, the drive shaft was spinning as were the rear axles. Does this sound right? I thought that when you were in neutral, none of the drive train should be engaged. 

Is this a clutch rod adjustment? If so, do I make it longer or shorter?

Thanks


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

Definitely NOT a clutch issue... unless depressed by the driver, the clutch is fully engaged whether the gearbox is in neutral or not. In any case, it's not unusual for the driveshaft to turn while in neutral. A slight tap of the brake or tug on the e-brake would stop the freewheeling, which is more likely to happen while the gearbox lube is still "cold"


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Great, thank-you for your help!


----------

